
Pioneer DVR Harddrive Recovery Tools - mikeknoop
http://mikeknoop.com/blog/pioneer-dvr-harddrive-recovery-tools/
======
monko
I get an syntax error when runing the script ind python commandline

Traceback <most recent call last>: File "<stdin>" line 1, in <module>
"nameerror 'extract' is not defined"

i wrote in the script that my driveimage file is pionner.arc and is on drive F
and mpg should be saved in drive d:\pio

why the error?

~~~
mikeknoop
You can that error when you execute `python extract.py`? Sounds like the
Python interpreter can't find the extract.py file on your path.

Also make sure you use double backslashes for directories like the example in
Github: [https://github.com/mikeknoop/pioneer-dvr-filesystem-
tools/bl...](https://github.com/mikeknoop/pioneer-dvr-filesystem-
tools/blob/master/extract.py#L16)

